# etroplus maculatus (orange chromide) video



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just sharing.

Etroplus maculatus with fry


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice fish! Hope they make it, I'd like to get my hands on some of those


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Very cute, I like the leapfrog action among the fry. :thumb:


----------

